
To Win Gold in Rio, the U.S. Reinvented the Bicycle - esturk
http://www.wsj.com/articles/to-win-gold-in-rio-the-u-s-redesigned-the-bicycle-1471094552
======
macmac
Naaah, this has been tried before and was banned for a long time but that was
recently changed. The concensus is that it is not worth the effort.

